# LONGY Fri 18th



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking to get to the ramp before 5 for a 5 oclock launch - any body else interested.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it's still going to be very lumpy out there Dave, 2+M swell swinging to the N/E!, the 20 kt wind should be manageable but watch out for the swell on the bommies!

I would be there but I think a much nicer fish will be had on Sunday.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry boys I am out.
Too much to do before going away.
i will be surfing early tho.
Hope you get a few.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

